# Trek Oem Parts



## nismo driver (Aug 29, 2007)

i have read in a number of places on the web of this years 2007 1500's going from the factory with ultegra cranks and or ultegra parts. then once i decided that the 1500 was the bike i wanted i saw more of them with the ultegra cranks then with the 105's then of course the one i purchase has the 105's, im not complaining there still nice cranks BUT i looked at the cassette and the bike ahs the SRAM cassette that is spec for the 1000.. 

anyone else ever experiance something of this nature? 

how was teh problem resolved?

i have sent a message to trek to try to determine is the mix up occured at the factory so the shop doent feel like im trying to accuse them of something..


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

*Deal with the dealer!*

I have seen several 1500's spec'd with Ultegra 6500 cranks... however most of the 2007's have has 105 (still not a bad crank). As for the SRAM cassette, Trek does state that they can make changes to parts spec as needed. 

Generally, it has been my experience that Trek actually upgrades the part slightly if needed. For example, my '06 Fisher Paragon featured a XT front derailleur in place of LX. I doubt that it is the same cassette as on the Trek 1000 though... the 1000 is 8 speed, and the 1500 is 9.

In my opinion, you should take any dissatisfaction with the bike to the dealer instead of straight to Trek. Often times this creates a lot of miscommunication between all three parties, as the dealer will have to deal with this in the end. Your dealer has specific channels for handling such situations.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have read in a number of places on the web of this years 2007 1500's going from the factory with ultegra cranks and or ultegra parts. then once i decided that the 1500 was the bike i wanted i saw more of them with the ultegra cranks then with the 105's then of course the one i purchase has the 105's, im not complaining there still nice cranks BUT i looked at the cassette and the bike ahs the SRAM cassette that is spec for the 1000..
> 
> anyone else ever experiance something of this nature?
> 
> ...


Doesn't it say on the website "Specifications subject to change" ?

Was it cheaper than if it had the ultegra parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

I purchased a 2007 Trek 1500 three weeks ago for $849.99 at a year end close out here in Southern California. It came with an Ultegra crank and RD. Every 1500 that the LBS I was dealing with had (they had 5 in various sizes) was set up the same way. It was a deal I couldn't pass up and I love the bike. You might just go back to your LBS and discuss it with them.


----------

